

Novell (yes, Novell) ports Xbox 360 game to the iPhone - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2010/03/12/xbox-games-on-your-iphone-yes-but-not-from-microsoft/

======
benologist
This is really no surprise, Novell's been working really hard on building a
simple bridge for developers to use Mono and C# for building iPhone apps. It
makes perfect sense for them to be showcasing the capabilities MonoTouch
provides.

<http://monotouch.net/>

